# Omnipod help please!



## J48 (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi, I recently started on the omnipod pump (2 days ago) and today I have noticed it clicking periodically about every 2-3 minutes? Is this normal? I’m aware that it clicks every few seconds when delivering a bolus but I’m just not sure in this situation! I’m still very new to it so anything new that happens tends to send me into a minor panic!
Thanks in advance


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 8, 2019)

I'm not on the pod, but I know @stephknits is and some others, hopefully someone will be along soon to help you


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 8, 2019)

Have a read of your manual and see what it says. Please also do not be afraid to ask the help line for any advice or reassurances.


----------



## J48 (Feb 8, 2019)

Thank you! I’ve had a thorough look through the user manual and couldn’t find anything about clicking. Found lots about beeps though! I thought I’d try and get some advice from fellow users first and see what their experiences are like, then might give customer services a call


----------



## ISCA (Feb 8, 2019)

I am also not on pod, but as a guess it is not worrying . 
 When pumps are set up they will deliver a Bolus (at your command) and will  also deliver a Basal this is delivered in very small amounts  every few minutes.
  If Listen carefully I can sometimes hear mine, it is a similar noise to the bolus delivery.  In general the   amount delivered this way can be adjusted to suit you. (sometimes called a basal profile)
better advice will come from a pod person or give customer services a call ....
good luck


----------



## trophywench (Feb 8, 2019)

I agree with ISCA - though it has to be very very quiet to detect the Roche pumps delivering basal - someone else on here quite recently has commented that they thought the 'delivery clicking' from the Omnipod was a bit noticeable hence it must be louder than the Combo or Insight.  Yeah thinking about it they did - and Steph commented why she probably doesn't notice it.


----------



## J48 (Feb 8, 2019)

It looks as if I may be panicking for no reason then! Thanks for the advice all


----------



## stephknits (Feb 9, 2019)

sorry, was in the pub!  I am on the pod and I believe it does click every few minutes as it gives you your background basal insulin.  I am a bit deaf, so never hear it.  The helpline are there 24 hours a day to answer any queries and are happy to do so.  I just asked my husband and he says he doesn't notice it, but he does notice when the bolus clicks in.  You could try changing your pod and see if you notice it just as much then - might be just that pod and at least you change them every 3 days.  Let me know how you get on and am happy to answer any other questions


----------

